# Why Did God Allow Biden-Harris To Prevail?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My answer is that the USA is filled with too many dumbasses.

But I think there is a more Biblical Answer. I'll get Mrs Slippy doing some research on this but in the meanwhile, what do you knuckleheads think? Thanks!

(Interesting quick read article below...)

https://www.churchmilitant.com/news/article/why-did-god-allow-biden-to-prevail


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For the same reason he let pharaohs rule over Hebrew slaves.
For the same reason he let Israel fall, time and time again.

When God's people need to learn a lesson the hard way, he teaches the hard way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> For the same reason he let pharaohs rule over Hebrew slaves.
> For the same reason he let Israel fall, time and time again.
> 
> When God's people need to learn a lesson the hard way, he teaches the hard way.


So I was right? Too many dumbasses in the US.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I will answer this the same way that I usually do, I did not see God do anything wrong, but I did see people doing wrong.

From the article:
Samuel Adams putting it best: "Neither the wisest constitution nor the wisest laws will secure the liberty and happiness of a people whose manners are universally corrupt." 

There you are, America is becoming corrupt, through and through. And, it will get so much worse.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup.. your first line of your statement answers it all.

God does not protect dumbasses. 

As has been said...life is hard, it’s harder when you’re stupid.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> Yup.. your first line of your statement answers it all.
> 
> God does not protect dumbasses.
> 
> As has been said...life is hard, it's harder when you're stupid.


If a person or a nation is determined to walk off of a cliff, He will allow that. He let Germany and Russia do it, and He will allow America to do it. And, sad to note, that is what we are doing. America is committing suicide.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

This country hit the 'point of no return' in 1962 when we outlawed God in our public school system.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

The most dangerous gift God ever gave human beings is free will.... the Bible says to ask and you shall receive, seek and you will find... America doesn't seek God. We used our free will to seek other things.... not God's fault


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

God has poured out his blessing on this country. What did we do with? kick him out as said I got this. So he let use have our way. Can't say we were not warned.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lets all thank those underpaid over worked teachers and their unions for brainwashing our kids. God had nothing to do with it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> My answer is that the USA is filled with too many dumbasses.


I'm a true Slippy believer now and you are right. My only comment is that it's only getting worse. There were plenty of dumbasses when I was a kid but there are way more now. It's like de-evolution. In a hundred years, 99% of people won't be able to pass the square peg round hole test.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Listened to a chap I've listened to for quite a while...My Self Reliance...on Youtube. He's a guy that has made a pretty great life for himself out in the wild.

Anyway, pretty smart guy and yesterday he was saying...and I agree...that humankind has reached its pinnacle and has started to devolve.

I am in complete agreement with his sentiments.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m telling you, there is truth in the fact that people are getting dumber. Maybe it’s them chemtrails.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I'm telling you, there is truth in the fact that people are getting dumber. Maybe it's them chemtrails.


And the fluoride....and like was mentioned, snowflake devolution...And what's sad, is that many of my family are socialists - partially my wife, my ex, my daughters, my sister, my nieces...all the young folks especially...brainwashing: Success...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah maybe.

I tend to think it has come from....*life *has become too easy. In western culture anyway, it's almost guaranteed you are going to at least live just by breathing. It never used to be that way. In order to survive, you had to strive to survive. Your parents had to do everything they could to make sure...you lived...you survived. Now we have come to rely on someone else to do that. We are not responsible for what once was an animal, a human instinct...to thrive as a species.
When we are not pushed to survive....evolution ceases to be a part of our future.

I know that may sound awfully deep and possibly dumb. I believe it to be so. If you don't exercise the brain...don't exercise the muscles....they quit growing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I'm telling you, there is truth in the fact that people are getting dumber. Maybe it's them chemtrails.


Most likely it's the way people have been indoctrinated over decades. People haven't been taught to think for themselves but to believe what they are told. Few will think for themselves now, let alone do their own research to find what the truth is.

Some of us have bucked that trend. I prefer to find out for myself. Facts are there for those who seek them. I do. But then again, I'm an oddball.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

God hasn't left America and He never will as long as their are Christians in America. That's the reason why America hasn't been conquered or destroyed, yet. Yet.

The election was stolen. God knows that. We've elected politicians who we thought were on our side but turned against us. God knows that, too.

I think we've entered strange times. Bad times for those who protected by the Blood. For those who are covered by the Blood, they might be tested onto death.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

God has nothing to do with it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the great gifts God has given us is free will, we just haven’t figured out how to manage that, no fault of his, it’s all on us.....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Reason versus purpose

As a part of speech, both words are nouns. That is the similarity. This is the difference: Purpose is the reason for which something is done or created or for which something exists while Reason is a cause, explanation or justification for an action or event.

The Purpose (God's) for WWII (My Opinion) was to create a situation where Israel would be allow its homeland again.
Jeremiah 31
King James Version

31 At the same time, saith the Lord, will I be the God of all the families of Israel, and they shall be my people.

2 Thus saith the Lord, The people which were left of the sword found grace in the wilderness; even Israel, when I went to cause him to rest.

3 The Lord hath appeared of old unto me, saying, Yea, I have loved thee with an everlasting love: therefore with lovingkindness have I drawn thee.

4 Again I will build thee, and thou shalt be built, O virgin of Israel: thou shalt again be adorned with thy tabrets, and shalt go forth in the dances of them that make merry.

5 Thou shalt yet plant vines upon the mountains of Samaria: the planters shall plant, and shall eat them as common things.

6 For there shall be a day, that the watchmen upon the mount Ephraim shall cry, Arise ye, and let us go up to Zion unto the Lord our God.

7 For thus saith the Lord; Sing with gladness for Jacob, and shout among the chief of the nations: publish ye, praise ye, and say, O Lord, save thy people, the remnant of Israel.

*8 Behold, I will bring them from the north country, and gather them from the coasts of the earth, and with them the blind and the lame, the woman with child and her that travaileth with child together: a great company shall return thither.*

9 They shall come with weeping, and with supplications will I lead them: I will cause them to walk by the rivers of waters in a straight way, wherein they shall not stumble: for I am a father to Israel, and Ephraim is my firstborn.

10 Hear the word of the Lord, O ye nations, and declare it in the isles afar off, and say, *He that scattered Israel will gather him*, and keep him, as a shepherd doth his flock.

------------------------

So what is the purpose of this LEADER (Biden)

Not sure.. I did say to my pastor a week ago - "I think this will be good for church growth. The body has always grown stronger and faster under persecution."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> When God's people need to learn a lesson the hard way, he teaches the hard way.


or to pay for disobedience. Lets just hope we do not have to suffer 70 years of bondage


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm gonna bet that these conversations have been had at some point in time in Venezuela. 
I wonder if they are still wondering?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Freewill. Next.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> God has nothing to do with it.


There are few and far, far between examples of God interfering in the middle of the exercising of man's FREE WILL

Man can and has done what he wanted to do . . . at times within God's will . . . sometimes outside of God's will.

But God has ways of bringing about His will when He determines it must be done.

As mentioned earlier . . . Israel got their backside handed to them a number of times . . . until they turned from their wicked ways and sought His face again.

Most memorable of those events is the destruction of Israel in 70 AD . . . and it's rebirth in 1948. Has not happened to ANY OTHER NATION on the face of the earth. Just the one that houses God's chosen nation.

Until we opened the door to a godless society . . . the US was well in His favor . . . we are about to become the next western civilization example of 3rd world nations . . . and it is merely because we followed Israel's ancient ways . . . and God's disfavor is coming to us. Just glad I won't be around to see all of it . . . laid 18 years of my life down to try to forestall that happening . . . looks now like it was all in vain.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Most memorable of those events is the destruction of Israel in 70 AD . . . and it's rebirth in 1948.


I really should stay out of this...and I don't mean any disrespect.

According to your numbers, that's 1878 years of suffering until its rebirth.

I tend to think it was more geopolitical than it was God's intervention. 1878 years is a pretty long time.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't know about God, pretty sure it was the other guy......


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> For the same reason he let pharaohs rule over Hebrew slaves.
> For the same reason he let Israel fall, time and time again.
> 
> When God's people need to learn a lesson the hard way, he teaches the hard way.


Exactly right!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Reason versus purpose
> 
> As a part of speech, both words are nouns. That is the similarity. This is the difference: Purpose is the reason for which something is done or created or for which something exists while Reason is a cause, explanation or justification for an action or event.
> 
> ...


Mrs Slippy just chimed in and her answer is that God's Will/Desire is that none shall perish. His plan is to bring us idiots closer to Him. (Slippy added the word "idiots" Mrs S did not!)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I really should stay out of this...and I don't mean any disrespect.
> 
> According to your numbers, that's 1878 years of suffering until its rebirth.
> 
> I tend to think it was more geopolitical than it was God's intervention. 1878 years is a pretty long time.


No . . . Robie . . . no need to stay out of it . . . because your post is very much applicable to the discussion.

If God "wants" something done . . . He can find a true "heavenly" angel to do it . . . Bible shows us that . . . time and time again.

But . . . and I emphasize . . . BUTTTTT . . . sometimes He doesn't have to do that . . . there is someone(s) here on Terra Firma already planning that exact thing. Then all God has to do is allow it to happen. God did not send Titus to destroy Israel in 70AD . . . but He did "allow" it to happen . . . just as one example . . . it was a combination of political desire on the part of the Romans . . . and unquestioned disobedience by Israel in their relationship to God.

In the same vein . . . He also knew that the Bible could not be finalized until Israel was restored . . . which the Allies wanted to do . . . and he allowed them to accomplish that task in May of 1948.

NOW . . . NOW . . . the Bible can be finalized because there is in fact a nation . . . Israel . . . occupying the Holy Land . . . with the Holy blood line . . . holding on to the Torah . . . and making plans to build the 3rd temple.

NEXT . . . watch the "news" for that event . . . once the temple is built . . . there is ABSOLUTELY . . . *ABSOLUTELY* nothing to stop God from raising up the last two prophets who preach and teach about the Beast . . . another one who God will not raise up . . . but a person who desires to be the "One World Leader" . . . one who will put up with those two prophets for a while . . . then will kill them . . . which will end it in the book of Revelation . . . chapter 11.

Lots of people do not correctly read and understand the last few verses of chapter 11. The world as we know ends with verse 15 . . . it is the arrival of Jesus Christ . . . it is the "Rapture" . . . time is no more (as we know it today) . . . judgment (initial . . . not White Throne) will happen . . . heaven will be opened . . . and it will be done.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Slippy, why did He allow / permit Biden and Harris? It just seems to be the way He works. What I mean is that He doesn't very often (if ever), interfere in our lives, but allows us to choose if we'll serve Him or not.

The important thing is to trust God. If He could take something as awful as the crucifixion and make it into the most wonderful thing that's ever happened--or will ever happen--then He can work this situation for the good for us, too. God loves to do that! He can turn every horrible thing we've ever experienced on it's head and when He does, it'll be so wonderful and glorious. Who is like our God? We are so lucky.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

NMPRN said:


> This country hit the 'point of no return' in 1962 when we outlawed God in our public school system.


I believe it was in 1965 when LBJ got the welfare bill passed and was quoted as saying "I'll have them Ni**ers voting Democratic for 200 years"


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> or to pay for disobedience. Lets just hope we do not have to suffer 70 years of bondage


Or be forced to build Pyramids.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My answer is that the USA is filled with too many dumbasses.
> 
> But I think there is a more Biblical Answer. I'll get Mrs Slippy doing some research on this but in the meanwhile, what do you knuckleheads think? Thanks!
> 
> ...


Great question Sir. I was dismayed and on the verge on moving to purta Ricca to find a Tica when the clean black guy got elected twice..and if the Hildebeast had beat Trump I woulda went either there or the Panama Canal Zone. Bunch of old beer drinkers hang there I heard. Thought about Ecuador but who wants a gut worm? I realized the Lord is teaching us a lesson. Our duty is to absorb it and get ready to join Texas in seceding yet again another time. 
We stay mad all the time ya know?


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

That Slippy always has a good rockingchair question for the group.

NEITHER candidate mattered, in my conclusion.
Here's the theory I think explains reality best: BOTH Biden and Trump are puppets, just Plan A and Plan B.

I believe the real USA was gone decades ago, and that all elections have been fake for years now.
So hold onto your hats........and your Bibles. because Biden America is going to circle the drain faster than Trump America would. And the NWO is going to come for your rights (1A....2A....3A.) because a free nation is a roadblock to a functional n.w.o.



bigwheel said:


> Great question Sir. ......We stay mad all the time ya know?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> For the same reason he let pharaohs rule over Hebrew slaves.
> For the same reason he let Israel fall, time and time again.
> 
> When God's people need to learn a lesson the hard way, he teaches the hard way.


Uhh rah. The scariest part of the equation isnt the sleazy politicians but rather morally bankrupt citizens who vote them into power. That shows a deep moral decay of a Nation. Preacher I listened to today said it started with Sick Willy and Hillary..Ahab and Jezebell. First Us President and his wife who promoted the sacrifice of Children aka Moloch Worship. We need Jesus to come soon.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Why Did God Allow Biden-Harris To Prevail?


Same reason He allowed hitler to come to power in 1930s Germany... the churches were no longer teaching His Word, but were teaching another gospel

This is the same reason why ancient Israel was allowed to be destroyed... they left their first love and followed false gods

It's good to remember Galatians 6 - God is not mocked, what we sow is what we reap, if we sow to the flesh we shall reap corruption

This nation has lost the Lord's blessing and so now we are living under a curse where the masses reject the Lord and will receive evil because of it.

It's getting very close to midnight!


----------

